# [SOLVED] D-link won't allow more than 2 computers on same Network!



## romashka (Apr 22, 2011)

Please help! Until recentry, we had 2 computers connected to the same wireless network using a D-Link router. We just bought a 3rd computer, and it would not connect to the network! It says the signal is great, but is not able to connect. So we re-set the router to default, and connect that way, but that kicks the laptop out of network. No matter what we do, it can only be 2 computers connetcted to the Network at any give time. 

Unfortunatelly I am completely computer illiterate when it comes to this sort of thing, but can copy/paste  
This is from our Dlink:
*WAN*

Connection Type : DHCP Client 
QoS Engine : Active 
Cable Status : Connected 
DNS Status : Online 
Network Status : Established 
Connection Up Time : 0 Day 4 Hour 02 Min 46 Sec 



MAC Address : 00:24:01:2A:57:B5 
Authentication & Security : 

IP Address : 69.253.68.163 
Subnet Mask : 255.255.248.0 
Default Gateway : 69.253.64.1 
Primary DNS Server : 68.87.64.150 
Secondary DNS Server : 68.87.75.198 


*LAN*

MAC Address : 00:24:01:2A:57:B4 
IP Address : 192.168.0.1 
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0 
Auto IP Address: 0.0.0.0 
Default Gateway : 0.0.0.0 
Primary DNS Server : 0.0.0.0 
Secondary DNS Server : 0.0.0.0 

DHCP Server : Enabled 


*Wireless LAN*

Wireless Radio : Enabled 
802.11 Mode : Mixed 802.11n, 802.11g and 802.11b 
Channel Width : 20MHz 
Channel : 9 
Secondary Channel : 
WISH : Active 
Wi-Fi Protected Setup : Enabled/Not Configured 
Guest Wi-Fi Protected Setup : Enabled/Not Configured 
*SSID List*

Network Name (SSID)GuestMAC AddressSecurity Modedlink No 00:24:01:2a:57:b4 Disabled 

*LAN Computers*


*Log Details*


1106 Log Entries: PriorityTimeMessage[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:33:48 2004UPnP renew entry 255.255.255.255 <-> 69.253.68.163:59070 <-> 192.168.0.197:59070 UDP timeout:-1 'Teredo'[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:33:17 2004Above message repeated 1 times[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:32:53 2004Blocked incoming ICMP error message (ICMP type 3) from 83.99.164.147 to 69.253.68.163 as there is no UDP session active between 69.253.68.163:11625 and 192.168.1.100:17418[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:32:53 2004Above message repeated 1 times[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:32:42 2004UPnP renew entry 255.255.255.255 <-> 69.253.68.163:59070 <-> 192.168.0.197:59070 UDP timeout:-1 'Teredo'[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:32:16 2004Blocked incoming ICMP error message (ICMP type 3) from 83.99.164.147 to 69.253.68.163 as there is no UDP session active between 69.253.68.163:11625 and 192.168.1.100:17418[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:32:10 2004Above message repeated 2 times[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:32:04 2004UPnP renew entry 255.255.255.255 <-> 69.253.68.163:59070 <-> 192.168.0.197:59070 UDP timeout:-1 'Teredo'[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:30:57 2004Above message repeated 2 times[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:30:49 2004Blocked incoming ICMP error message (ICMP type 3) from 86.62.88.1 to 69.253.68.163 as there is no UDP session active between 86.62.88.1:55797 and 86.62.88.1:55797[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:30:23 2004UPnP renew entry 255.255.255.255 <-> 69.253.68.163:59070 <-> 192.168.0.197:59070 UDP timeout:-1 'Teredo'[INFO]Sat Jan 31 14:27:20 2004Above message repeated 5 times

*Number Of Wireless Clients: 1*

SSIDMAC AddressIP AddressModeRate (Mbps)Signal (%)RANDY-PC_Network_130469A227848192.168.0.197802.11n (2.4GHz)13092 
*Router Settings*


Use this section to configure the internal network settings of your router. The IP Address that is configured here is the IP Address that you use to access the Web-based management interface. If you change the IP Address here, you may need to adjust your PC's network settings to access the network again. 
Router IP Address: 
Subnet Mask: 
Device Name: 
Default Gateway: 
Primary DNS Server : 
Secondary DNS Server : 


Local Domain Name: (optional) 
Enable DNS Relay: 


*DHCP Server Settings *

Use this section to configure the built-in DHCP Server to assign IP addresses to the computers on your network. 
Enable DHCP Server: 
DHCP IP Address Range: to 
DHCP Lease Time: (minutes) 
Always broadcast: (compatibility for some DHCP Clients) 
NetBIOS announcement: 
Learn NetBIOS from WAN: 
NetBIOS Scope: (optional) 
NetBIOS node type : Broadcast only (use when no WINS servers configured) 
Point-to-Point (no broadcast) 
Mixed-mode (Broadcast then Point-to-Point)

Hybrid (Point-to-Point then Broadcast) 
Primary WINS IP Address: 
Secondary WINS IP Address: 


*Add DHCP Reservation *

Enable: 
Computer Name: << Computer Name Randy-PC Dasha-PC 
IP Address: 
MAC Address: 



*DHCP Reservations List*

Enable Computer Name MAC Address IP Address 
*Number of Dynamic DHCP Clients:2*

Hardware AddressAssigned IPHostnameExpires30:46:9a:22:78:48192.168.0.197Randy-PC19 Hours 54 Minutes Revoke Reserve 00:1f:c6:10:2b:47192.168.0.198Dasha-PC19 Hours 53 Minutes Revoke Reserve  

*Helpful Hints...* If you already have a DHCP server on your network or are using static IP addresses on all the devices on your network, uncheck *Enable DHCP Server *to disable this feature.
If you have devices on your network that should always have fixed IP addresses, add a *DHCP Reservation *for each such device.
More...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: D-link won't allow more than 2 computers on same Network!*

remove any MAC filtering - disable that, if setup 
also have a look at the DHCP range and make sure its set higher than two devices

looks like two devices have 192.168.0.197 and 192.168.0.198 - 

so can we see an ipconfig /all from a working PC and also the PC that will not connect 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## romashka (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: D-link won't allow more than 2 computers on same Network!*

Thank you for looking into this! 
Here's what I got:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dasha-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-9F-B9-B2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e086:af9d:cf5c:9301%11(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.147.1(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1(Duplicate) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184555076
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3D-5F-DD-00-1F-C6-10-2B-47
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C/8111C Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-10-2B-47
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::88d4:2ea4:b28d:2407%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.199(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 24, 2011 3:20:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 26, 2011 7:45:19 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::e086:af9d:cf5c:9301%10
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251666374
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3D-5F-DD-00-1F-C6-10-2B-47
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3CE6BDE5-D4C5-41F4-A10E-94772761947D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## romashka (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: D-link won't allow more than 2 computers on same Network!*

Could you also tell me how to remove MAC filtering check the DHCP range? It all sounds so foreign to me! Thanks so much!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: D-link won't allow more than 2 computers on same Network!*

try setting auto IP and auto DNS addressing - heres how 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

XP
--
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for XP *
follow these instructions - if wireless - choose the wireless connection
How to setup LAN Settings for Automatic IP & DNS Address

VISTA
-----
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Vista *
Change TCP/IP settings

WINDOWS 7
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
Change TCP/IP settings


----------



## romashka (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: D-link won't allow more than 2 computers on same Network!*

Thank you so much!!!!!! This solved the problem! :wave:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: D-link won't allow more than 2 computers on same Network!*

excellent - thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

